# Futteral für die Brandung



## Marc R. (16. April 2012)

Moin,
bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Futteral. Bis jetzt nutze ich das Holdall von Pelzer, allerdings passen meine neuen Ruten aufgrund des deutlich längeren Griffteils montiert nicht mehr rein bzw. die Rollen passen nicht mehr in die Rollentasche.
Am Besten wäre also ein Futteral ohne oder mit einem sehr hoch angesetzen Rollenfach. Bei den Ruten handelt es sich um die Super Aero Technium in 4,35m, das Futteral sollte also mindestens 1,5m lang sein. Zudem benötige ich noch Platz für 2 Stippen, ein recht sperriges Dreibein und eine unmontierte Ersatzrute. 
Preislich würde ich gerne mit weniger als 100€ auskommen.
Über möglichst viele Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (16. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Hallo Marc,

Ich wollte eigentlich das von Sportex bestellen ( da aber die Kleinteile schon teuer genug wurden, entfiel das ).

Schau mal im Gerlinger Hauptkatalog auf Seite 850, bei der Nummer 5.

Das hat ganz lange ausgeformte Fächer für die Rollen.

Da müsste eigentlich alles passen.

Ist im Moment auch im Angebot in der sonderpreisliste für ca. 55€.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## xbxmxnn (16. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Wenn es Dich nicht stört, montier die Rollen ab, stopf Ruten und Dreibein und Zelt und Stippen und was sonst noch in ein englisches Beach Quiver, kostet keine 30 Euro, und gut is... hält ewig!


----------



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Die is auch ganz gut benutze ich auch http://www.ebay.de/itm/BALZER-Feede...lsport_Angelboxen_taschen&hash=item4ab6793a61.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (16. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Hallo Dirk,

Welches Teil auf dem Bild kostet denn ca. 30€?

Du wolltest dich auch noch melden.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## xbxmxnn (16. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Beide, das längere (TDSH1) ist allerdings um die 1,95 Meter lang, das kürzere (TDBQ) um die 1,60 oder so; es gibt auch noch eine Serie mit blau-schwarzen Taschen, kaum teurer.

Stimmt, wollte ich; soll ich mich jetzt bei Dir oder lieber Deiner Frau melden? (Und für alle, die hier mitlesen, es geht darum, ob Achim sich etwas kauft oder seine Frau es ihm zum Geburtstag schenkt, Ihr Ferkel!)

Ach ja, und ich habe schon eine Idee für eine Rute für Dich, und - wie passend - sie ist schwarz, mit rot abgesetzt! :k


----------



## Daniel-93 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Die is auch ganz gut benutze ich auch http://www.ebay.de/itm/BALZER-Feedermaster-Rutenfutteral-fur-4-Ruten-160cm-/320888978017?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelboxen_taschen&hash=item493a61.




Ist deine nicht 180cm lang?


----------



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Daniel-93 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Auch gut. :q


----------



## Marc R. (16. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Moin,
Rollen abmontieren kommt nicht mehr in Frage für mich.
Das Zammataro Futteral finde ich ganz interessant, hatte das vorher auch schon in der engeren Auswahl. Könntest du bei deinem Futteral für mich ausmessen, nach wievielen cm die Rollentasche beginnt? Oder fischt du die gleichen Ruten wie ich,  so dass ich sicher sein kann, dass es passt?#hIch kann es mir hier leider nirgendwo angucken. Wäre wirklich sehr nett.
Das Futteral von Sportex wirkt bisserl klein. Und auch hier bin ich wieder nicht sicher, ob die Rollen mit reingehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Also ich habe mir da noch ne Paprolle reingelecht wo ich meine Ruten rein packe da is auf jeden vall ne menge platzt mase gebe ich dir Morgen durch.


----------



## Marc R. (17. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Moin,
erstmal danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Hat jemand neben dem Zammataro-Futteral noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Also das Zammataro-Futteralwas ich habe ist 1,80m und Brandungsruten montiert mit Rollen pasen perfeeckt rein das gute is das die stelle wo die Rollen rein kommen is ekstra gepollstert

ich kann es nur weiter emfehlen.


----------



## Marc R. (17. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Danke für's nachgucken.
Kennt jemand das SKARP XXL Holdall? Sieht IMHO auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Hämmer25 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Schau dir mal das Futteral von Vercelli an.Bei 190cm länge passt dort alles rein.Mir persönlich wären deine Ruten aber zu schade um sie fertig montiert im Futteral zu transportieren.Ich bin froh das meine Vercellis ein Neoprenfutteral haben,und das aufbauen der Ruten dauert keine 2 min.


----------



## dorschman (24. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Ich bin auch vom legendären DEFA Futteral
Zu vercelli mutiert. einmal natürlich wegen der
Gesamtoptik (Futteral passend zu den Ruten)
Und zum anderen weil das Futteral verstärkt ist und
Nicht gleich in sich zusammenfällt wenn man alle ruten
Entnommen hat. Das hasse ich 

Neopren Einzelruten Futterale hat vercelli leider aber nur bei der Spyra
Mit rausgelegt. Bei den neueren rutenmodellen gibt es nur billigste stoffFutterale (kann ich nicht nachvollziehen)

Das vercelli brandungsfutteral gibt es (meine ich) aktuell
Für kleines Geld beim BAC (Hamburg Bergedorf)


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*



dorschman schrieb:


> Ich bin auch vom legendären DEFA Futteral
> Zu vercelli mutiert. einmal natürlich wegen der
> Gesamtoptik (Futteral passend zu den Ruten)
> Und zum anderen weil das Futteral verstärkt ist und
> ...


 

Moin, 

Ja BAC hat das futteral für 70€ meine ich. Ich werde mir das auch noch holen, weil ich dort auch mein Zelt mit rein bekomme und das ist nicht gearde das kleinste ;-). Ich hab das Zelt von Obsevere.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Marc R. (25. April 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Moin,
habt ihr einen Link zu dem Futteral? Im  BAC-Shop ist es nicht drin und Bergedorf ist ja nicht gerade um die Ecke.;-) Werde dort morgen mal anrufen.
Das Futteral von SKARP habe ich mir allerdings auch probeweise bei AM-Angelsport bestellt. Für den Preis macht man da wohl nichts falsch. Zur Not geht's wieder zurück.


----------



## Marc R. (30. August 2012)

*AW: Futteral für die Brandung*

Moin,
mal wieder hochgeholt. Bin zu keiner 100%ig zufriedenstellenden Lösung gekommen und montiere die Rollen jetzt ab. Rute und Roll werden es mir wohl danken.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich das vorher erwähnte Beach Quiver von Daiwa oder ein vergleichbares in Deutschland bestellen kann? Platztechnisch sollte am Besten alles reinpassen, also 3 Ruten, 2 Stippen, Dreibein, Shelter und vllt. das Köderdreibein.


----------

